# Other uses



## CraftyZA (11/10/14)

So my wife asked me to help make a backdrop for a client's cake. Easy.

Now imagine you have some foamboard to cut but dont have one of those fancy cutters...






Then just make one damnit 





1.5 ohm with nice thick strong kanthal.

First job for the aqua kindly given to me by rob was not to fill my lungs with the good stuff.

Final result:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Useful 1 | Creative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/14)

That's more use out of the Aqua in the first 5 minutes than the 2 months I had it! Beautiful cake!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

Super @CraftyZA 
What was it like cutting with it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

Like it @CraftyZA ! - 'n Boer maak 'n plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/10/14)

Dankie dankie dankie!!! Thats a grate idea. Thank you @craftza!!!


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Derick (11/10/14)

I can see what is going to happen here - you are going to be busy cutting, then feel like a vape.... only after you hear the tssst sound will you realize what you just did

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## crack2483 (11/10/14)

Bloody awesome cake. Wow.

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (11/10/14)

that cake would make my daughters very happy as they are big fans of the movie. very talented cake decorating skills. i love the characters. ooh and good idea on the cutter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/10/14)

Yeah awesome cake ans awesome idea as well! Very crafty @CraftyZA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/14)

Derick said:


> I can see what is going to happen here - you are going to be busy cutting, then feel like a vape.... only after you hear the tssst sound will you realize what you just did


Haha... I've hears that tssst before. Went for vape on dripper without replacing cap. Ruied eating and drinking for a week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/10/14)

hahaha brilliant


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/14)

@CraftyZA are those all fondant figures? did your wife make them?


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @CraftyZA are those all fondant figures? did your wife make them?


Olaf was modeled by her. She normally makes everything out of fondant. However with this cake time was short so elsa, anna, Christof is plastic. 
She has made a barbie sized elsa from fondant before, but that took like a week for just the one character.


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Olaf was modeled by her. She normally makes everything out of fondant. However with this cake time was short so elsa, anna, Christof is plastic.
> She has made a barbie sized elsa from fondant before, but that took like a week for just the one character.


I know how much time goes in to making those tiny little sculptures, such a shame that most people don't fully grasp the effort and care that goes into one. I have a friend busy on an Optimus prime, taking forever but looking good. Let your wife know that I think that Olaf is perfect, proportions are spot on, I can see the dedication in there.


----------



## Dr Phil (13/10/14)

Cake looks amazing u pulled off a macgyver move there using your mod to cut the foam board


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/14)

brilliant!!


----------

